# two friends in two weeks



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

two weeks ago Yoko* got hit by a car, after never venturing on the road in 5 years of her life.

today, i had to allow for Coale to be put down as wet tail had caused a prolapsed rectum and there was too much damage to the bowel for the vet to fix.

*yeah, i still cringe when i think if her name, i didn't name her


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss I know how you, we had to let our baby go yesterday


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

so sorry for your loss. R.I.P Yoko and Coale and run free at rainbow bridge.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Such a sad time for you xxx


----------



## colly (Oct 23, 2009)

I really feel for you, hope it helps to know people care.


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

I feel really sad about what have happen. Rest and peace beloved pet. :crying:


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I've lost 5 pets in under 2 years, its awful when there so close together.
RIP little ones x


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

the vets sent me a card :/ saying how sorry they were...

it has a poem in it...


----------



## Leena (Apr 12, 2009)

So sorry to hear you lost two friends... I remember losing three cats in little over a year (all to old age). Annus horribilis, that one...

Leena


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that you have lost 2 wonderful animals
insuch ashort time,
all my loveto them both at rainbow bridge.


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss but you must gave him a name.


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> I've lost 5 pets in under 2 years, its awful when there so close together.
> RIP little ones x


Really? that was not good. how could this happen to you? That was very painful. :crying:


----------

